# Update on betta with unknown illness



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally figured that my betta must have a fungus. What he had didn't look like Ich and really looked more like a fungus to me.

I started treatment with API Fungal meds 48 hours ago. Yesterday there was hardly a change, if any. Today, his 'fuzzy/thready spot' seems to be gone. I have to put another dose in, wait another 48 hours then change the water.

Hopefully, this second dose will clear up any infection that my be lingering and Ernst will be well enough to go back in the community tank soon. 

I've never had any luck treating bettas. They always seem to die, even when I medicate them, so this is exciting news for me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good deal.I hope the lil guy makes it.I used to not have any luck with treating them either,but then i quit using the mela/pima/bettafix stuff,upped my tank temps and added a filter and live plants.Then when I would see anything,I would add a little aq.salt and they would get better pretty much right away.Also the use of the quICK cure stuff when needed did well.

Before adding him back,keep him to himself for a week and make sure he is ok,and the other fish are too,just in case.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! I'm definitely keeping him on his own for a while, just to be sure.

Not sure if I'll re-ad him to the tank, as he may have gotten sick from the stress of being in a breeder box with other fish around him. I'll keep him next to the big tank though, because he seems to like to watch the other fish in the bigger tank, and hopefully some of the 10g tank light will brighten up his tank. (I just feel bad that the tank he's in isn't heated or filtered). It's a plastic set up that came that way. There isn't room to put a heater or filter - or even an air stone - in it. He was fine in it for a long time before I put him in the big tank. He was just a little cold, so he sat at the bottom all the time. He was warm in the 10g so he swam around more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I understand.Is there any reason he cant be let loose in the ten?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

glad he is doing better Holly, my girlfreind used to keep her betta in a small bowl for about a year before we got the 10 g plus its cold in the house 65 summer 68 winter so not the best for fish but they all do good


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would LOVE to let him loose in the 10g but he would eat the red cherry shrimp.  (I asked the LFS guy how to keep the shrimp pop. under control, and he said to let my betta loose for 10 mins). I've also got 2 male guppies (he may find their fan tails to be a threat) and 2 cardinal tetras, which should be ok. The flower shrimp and ADF's should be fine.... it's the RDS and guppies I'm worried about.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah yes,shrimp,lol.I forgot you had them,and didnt read your sig.Im lazy,lol.At least he gets the benefit of a large tank,so thats at least better than nothing.


----------

